# Forum General General Discussion  dont support the chinise there evil

## patriot

please stop joint millitary with them look  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s6V8W__K ... ir%20force

----------


## Бармалей

Yes, Vova! We know Putin reads this site, and takes it into consideration when he determines his policy decisions...  ::   
WTF dude. Seriously. Did you not know that China has an army? I don't really see what the big deal is. They have an army. We have an army. We are at peace with them, and they are peace with us. They make videos showing they are cool and we make videos that show we are cool. Big whup.   Really, my only complaint is that it sounded like they ripped off "O Fortuna" and set it to Chinese lyrics or something!   ::  Oh, and I'll translate the text at the end. It said something like:
-All your base, are belong to us. Set us up the bomb!
-CATS!

----------


## patriot

the US and Russia are freinds right we never fought each other and we also know you guys could hel us if the chinese and north koreans attack us you guys will help us  
and how can they stay in a freakin straight line if there 20 people 4 is already hard

----------


## Бармалей

> and how can they stay in a freakin straight line if there 20 people 4 is already hard

 They have obviously created genetically-engineered super-soldiers. It certainly couldn't be due to all kinds of drilling...

----------


## basurero

YEAH GO CHINA!   ::   ::

----------


## patriot

do russians march like that?

----------


## basurero

The Chinese are disciplined and mighty. Don't mess with them.

----------


## patriot

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vz3QN1gqU3k&search=army 
are superior airforce 
but when i checked a source of top airforces in the world 
and guess who was in number one 
Ukraine wtf

----------


## basurero

LOl, that was funny at the beginning. They sound like cheerleaders or something. You don't see the Chinese doing lame things like that.

----------


## Ramil

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d0YwI...ian%20military 
Russian military RULES!
I sleep well knowing that I'm protected by such wonderful guys  ::

----------


## basurero

Это смешно.

----------


## adoc

I am evil.  We used to march like that.  Now we are stopped.  Marching in perfect formations doesn't help against homing missiles though.  It used to be effective back in the times of the Roman Empire, but it's a lot less useful now. 
Cool video, plenty of sentimental value.  What do they sing?  Yvan eht nioj? 
BTW I noticed that one of the flags is Russian.

----------


## Ramil

> I am evil.  We used to march like that.  Now we are stopped.  Marching in perfect formations doesn't help against homing missiles though.  It used to be effective back in the times of the Roman Empire, but it's a lot less useful now. 
> Cool video, plenty of sentimental value.  What do they sing?  Yvan eht nioj? 
> BTW I noticed that one of the flags is Russian.

 As for the rest of obsolete russian weaponry we sell or licence to China. Nearly all weaponry appeared in this video is either bought from Russia or manufactured under a russian licence.

----------


## patriot

your millitary items are all obsolote to the advanced american ones so but you can now progress in your economy  
dont think of making your wepons effective again

----------


## Бармалей

LOL. These posts are too funny. I want to play. Here, let me try: 
RUSIA DONT TRI TO JOIN AL KAIDA. IF YOU DU, YOU WILL DYE. YOUR R HOUR FRIENDS NOW, BUT IF YOU DU WE WILL DIE-STROY YOU. UR GUNS ARE LIKE SPOONS TO US. HOUR GUNS ARE BIGGER.

----------


## BabaYaga

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d0YwI...ian%20military 
> Russian military RULES!
> I sleep well knowing that I'm protected by such wonderful guys

   ::   ::   ::     
Well, after watching the Chinese and the US links, I can only conclude that, at least, the the Russian Military's taste in _music_ is vastly superior!   ::   ::

----------


## patriot

> LOL. These posts are too funny. I want to play. Here, let me try: 
> RUSIA DONT TRI TO JOIN AL KAIDA. IF YOU DU, YOU WILL DYE. YOUR R HOUR FRIENDS NOW, BUT IF YOU DU WE WILL DIE-STROY YOU. UR GUNS ARE LIKE SPOONS TO US. HOUR GUNS ARE BIGGER.

 quite exactly but were freinds now i know you will help us against iran or china someday

----------


## Vesh

> the US and Russia are freinds right

 Wrong.   

> we never fought each other

 Well, not officially. But de-facto... Korea, Vietnam, Afganistan...   

> and we also know you guys could hel us if the chinese and north koreans attack us you guys will help us

 Doubt it.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Originally Posted by Ramil  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d0YwI...ian%20military 
> Russian military RULES!
> I sleep well knowing that I'm protected by such wonderful guys           
> Well, after watching the Chinese and the US links, I can only conclude that, at least, the the Russian Military's taste in _music_ is vastly superior!

   ::   ::  Man that is hilarious.

----------


## TATY

China isn't going to attack America. 
Which country has started more wars in the last 30 years?.... 
.... 
Oh yeh, America. 
China is just gonna cripple your economy with their cheap labour.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> China is just gonna cripple your economy with their cheap labour.

  That's what they said about Japan   ::  Then the Japanese figured that they could demand higher wages. China is to follow.

----------


## TATY

> Originally Posted by TATY  China is just gonna cripple your economy with their cheap labour.    That's what they said about Japan   Then the Japanese figured that they could demand higher wages. China is to follow.

 The difference is that Japan is a democracey they sort of have to listen to the people. In China they will be like "shut the fuck up and get back to work or we'll execute you.". 
And Japan and China are very different places in other ways.

----------


## Vesh

> Originally Posted by TATY  China is just gonna cripple your economy with their cheap labour.    That's what they said about Japan   Then the Japanese figured that they could demand higher wages. China is to follow.

 Well, it's not that simple with Japan. US demanded Japan to abandon Philippines that was kinda Japan's colony and main source of iron ore. Japan just could not give in to US demands.  
War was inevitable. Both sides new it. US was clearly way stronger economically than Japan. And Japan's the only chance was exactly what they did. It didn't help them, but I cannot blame them for trying.

----------


## Бармалей

> In China they will be like "shut the @@@@ up and get back to work or we'll execute you.".

 No, in China, they will be like "shut the @@@@ up or we'll send you to Iraq to start a new chain of affordably-priced, carcinogen-laden Chinese buffets."

----------


## TATY

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie        Originally Posted by TATY  China is just gonna cripple your economy with their cheap labour.    That's what they said about Japan   Then the Japanese figured that they could demand higher wages. China is to follow.   Well, it's not that simple with Japan. US demanded Japan to abandon Philippines that was kinda Japan's colony and main source of iron ore. Japan just could not give in to US demands.  
> War was inevitable. Both sides new it. US was clearly way stronger economically than Japan. And Japan's the only chance was exactly what they did. It didn't help them, but I cannot blame them for trying.

 
That's a very over simplified and inaccurate view.

----------


## TATY

> Originally Posted by TATY   In China they will be like "shut the @@@@ up and get back to work or we'll execute you.".   No, in China, they will be like "shut the @@@@ up or we'll send you to Iraq to start a new chain of affordably-priced, carcinogen-laden Chinese buffets."

 Racism!

----------


## Vesh

> That's a very over simplified and inaccurate view.

 Simplified - yes, do you really want a history lecture? Inaccurate - elaborate, please.

----------


## basurero

Китай садится верхом на Америку!

----------


## TATY

> Originally Posted by TATY  That's a very over simplified and inaccurate view.   Simplified - yes, do you really want a history lecture? Inaccurate - elaborate, please.

 Well I could say "Hitler didn't like the Jews and liked land so his only chance was doing what he did."   ::   
Basically Vesh, you fit the Russian-who-dislikes-America stereotype perfectly.

----------


## Бармалей

> Well, it's not that simple with Japan. US demanded Japan to abandon Philippines that was kinda Japan's colony and main source of iron ore. Japan just could not give in to US demands.  
> War was inevitable. Both sides new it. US was clearly way stronger economically than Japan. And Japan's the only chance was exactly what they did. It didn't help them, but I cannot blame them for trying.

 Jigga-what!?!? That's odd. I kind of thought that whole Spanish-American war thing gave us control of the Phillipines, not the Japanese (until they invaded it). I may not be an expert on Phillipine history, but I know that hostilities with Japan did NOT start b/c of some Japanese occupation of the Phillipines. That was after the war with the US was on. I think also the main resource that was of concern to the Japanese was not iron ore, but rather oil. If I recall correctly, this was an embargo they were threatened with before Pearl Harbor, and a prospect that really scared the hell out of them...

----------


## patriot

^^ thats why i thought phillipinos were just like mexicans   
so if china ever did succed in ocupying us will you attack them to remove there goverment

----------


## basurero

No. China and Russia are friends. Russia will help China, even though China doesn't need any help at all.

----------


## Ramil

Don't make war with China!!! 
Have you ever considered the possibility of their surrender? Man you'll have to feed more than a billion people!  ::

----------


## Rtyom

Yes, leave this headache for China.  ::

----------


## Ramil

> your millitary items are all obsolote to the advanced american ones so but you can now progress in your economy  
> dont think of making your wepons effective again

 I won't go to a comparative analysis of russian and american weapons and military systems but yes. There are some obsolete models invented some 20-30 years ago americans can't cope with even now.
And there ARE some weapon systems operational the rest of the world will be able add to its armory only in future. 
American weaponry is only useful when fighting some medieval countries like Iraq or Afghanistan. I'd admit though that M-16 is better than a bow and a quiver of arrows.  ::

----------


## Ramil

> The difference is that Japan is a democracey they sort of have to listen to the people. In China they will be like "shut the @@@@ up and get back to work or we'll execute you.".

 What an exemplary management model in politics and especially in business, wouldn't you say?  ::  This allows to cut the expenses to a minimum with the great competitive advantages. Mmmm! And with virtually unlimited manpower you're unstoppable.
We should all take lessons from China  ::

----------


## Layne

Patriot, It is obvious by your use of english that you are either not a native english speaker or are too illiterate to know much about international affairs. Addressing the russians on this forum as if they were the ones making millitary decisions is rediculous.

----------


## TATY

> ^^ thats why i thought phillipinos were just like mexicans   
> so if china ever did succed in ocupying us will you attack them to remove there goverment

 No.   
Yesterday the King of Belgium said America should be wiped of the map and replaced with the united states of Belgium. The country is mobilising its army as we speak.

----------


## TATY

> Originally Posted by Vesh  Well, it's not that simple with Japan. US demanded Japan to abandon Philippines that was kinda Japan's colony and main source of iron ore. Japan just could not give in to US demands.  
> War was inevitable. Both sides new it. US was clearly way stronger economically than Japan. And Japan's the only chance was exactly what they did. It didn't help them, but I cannot blame them for trying.   Jigga-what!?!? That's odd. I kind of thought that whole Spanish-American war thing gave us control of the Phillipines, not the Japanese (until they invaded it). I may not be an expert on Phillipine history, but I know that hostilities with Japan did NOT start b/c of some Japanese occupation of the Phillipines. That was after the war with the US was on. I think also the main resource that was of concern to the Japanese was not iron ore, but rather oil. If I recall correctly, this was an embargo they were threatened with before Pearl Harbor, and a prospect that really scared the hell out of them...

 Exactly, The Phillipines were never under Japanese rule before Japan invaded in 1946 AFTER the US has granted them independance.

----------


## patriot

This message may be called a road sign of warning. Some may look at a sign that reads—THE BRIDGE IS OUT, and say, "Oh, someone is just trying to scare us into taking another road; let’s go on the same way." They go on and plunge to their death. The sign was not meant to scare people, but to warn them of impending danger. The sign was put there, because someone cared and didn’t want others to perish.
    God wants you to know, WHEN YOU SEE THESE THINGS COME TO PASS (the prophecies from the Bible in this message), KNOW YE THAT THE KINGDOM OF GOD IS NIGH AT HAND-Lk 21:31. 
Will Russia and some Arab nations invade Israel and the U.S.A. become involved?  Yes.  
Will 1/4th of the world’s population die?  Yes.  
Will there be a one-world system or global economy?  Yes.  
Will diseases increase such as AIDS?  Yes.  
Did you know the Bible tells us about what is happening?    
I hope the bible is wrong on this one poor Isrealis

----------


## TATY

Russia wouldn't invade Israel.  
Seriously you need to shut up and go away. You keep talking about countries invading other countries, when the only country doing that at the moment is the US. 
You can't spell or write a coherent sentence, and have no idea about world politics.

----------


## Бармалей

> You can't spell or write a coherent sentence, and have no idea about world politics.

 Then you know that he obviously didn't just write 90% of that last post. Somebody copy-and-pasted...  ::  
The proof is in the pudding, as they say: http://www.heavenlyharvest.com/BibleProof.htm

----------


## Lt. Columbo

religiously brainwashed idiot talking a lot of cr*p

----------


## BabaYaga

> Yesterday the King of Belgium said America should be wiped of the map and replaced with the united states of Belgium. The country is mobilising its army as we speak.

 
Correct!
The whole fleet has been sent out: both ships are on their way to New York! 
We shall drown them all in beer, mwuhahahahahah!!!   ::

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by patriot  ^^ thats why i thought phillipinos were just like mexicans   
> so if china ever did succed in ocupying us will you attack them to remove there goverment   No.   
> Yesterday the King of Belgium said America should be wiped of the map and replaced with the united states of Belgium. The country is mobilising its army as we speak.

 Now THIS I must see  :: )))

----------


## Ramil

> Russia wouldn't invade Israel.

 Why should we invade Israel while there are so many our former citizens live? Israel is ours already  ::  Израильская Советская Социалистическая Республика  ::   ::   ::

----------


## capecoddah

This has been entertaining to watch, and a prime example of why some Americans in Europe claim to be from Canadia...
Popcorn anyone?

----------


## patriot

> Originally Posted by TATY  You can't spell or write a coherent sentence, and have no idea about world politics.   Then you know that he obviously didn't just write 90% of that last post. Somebody copy-and-pasted...  
> The proof is in the pudding, as they say: http://www.heavenlyharvest.com/BibleProof.htm

 you are right i copy-pasted it 
ANTI-AMERICANISIM is strong here i can smell it

----------


## Бармалей

> you are right i copy-pasted it 
> ANTI-AMERICANISIM is strong here i can smell it

 No. That's the smell of dumb-assery, and it's coming from your direction.

----------


## TATY

> Originally Posted by Barmaley        Originally Posted by TATY  You can't spell or write a coherent sentence, and have no idea about world politics.   Then you know that he obviously didn't just write 90% of that last post. Somebody copy-and-pasted...  
> The proof is in the pudding, as they say: http://www.heavenlyharvest.com/BibleProof.htm   you are right i copy-pasted it 
> ANTI-AMERICANISIM is strong here i can smell it

 You are the type of person that causes ANTI-AMERICANISM. I.e. the type of America who thinks any country that is Communist/Socialist is going to invade any day, and has no idea about world politics in the slightest.

----------


## TATY

Basically, if you are not going to learn Russian, or talk about anything other than doesn't revolve around the notion that "commies are evil", then go away. Oh, and learn to spell and write a coherent sentence as well. 
Even the Americans here don't like you. No one likes you, not even your own mother.

----------


## scotcher

> ... Oh, and learn to spell and write a coherent sentence as well. 
> Even the Americans *hear* don't like you.

 XeXe

----------


## TATY

> Originally Posted by TATY   ... Oh, and learn to spell and write a coherent sentence as well. 
> Even the Americans *hear* don't like you.   XeXe

 Shush and get back to your Город инвалидов.

----------


## Indra

> Originally Posted by patriot  you are right i copy-pasted it 
> ANTI-AMERICANISIM is strong here i can smell it   You are the type of person that causes ANTI-AMERICANISM. I.e. the type of America who thinks any country that is Communist/Socialist is going to invade any day, and has no idea about world politics in the slightest.

 Yes, that kind of stereotype about paranoid Americans looking for commies under their beds. So obsolete.

----------


## Lt. Columbo

why i found one just this morning!   ::

----------


## Indra

Was she pretty  ::

----------


## Lt. Columbo

you bet your ass. i keep her in a cage and feed her anti-america propaganda posters (and sometimes lays chips, if shes good   ::  )

----------


## basurero

Он, мне кажется, просто невежественный американец... ничего нового... Пусть он проваливается к черту.  ::

----------


## capecoddah

Could someone please send the Belgian beer navy 42°N, 70°W?

----------


## capecoddah

I almost forgot........

----------


## BabaYaga

> Could someone please send the Belgian beer navy 42°N, 70°W?

   
'Ere.
Move over, mate, and gimme a bit of popcorn.
I've got chocolate ice cream pralines as well - want some? 
Great match, eh?   ::

----------


## Rtyom

Mummy, can I get one? /\

----------


## BabaYaga

Ну давай...... because it's you......   
........... or did you mean the beer?   ::   ::    
Oh OK then, you can have both - a double brown? Or do you prefer blonde?   ::      
Cheers.    (PS:
Mummy, can I *have* one = would you give me one (of those that you have);
Mummy, can I *get* one = would you allow me to go (somewhere else) and get one for myself;  ::   )

----------


## Rtyom

Thank you so much! I'd like to have/get everything!  ::

----------


## TATY

I prefer the blonde Leffe.  
Leffe is expensive though (in the UK at least). I wasn't old enough to drink when I went to Belgium.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Nothing beats a cold Norwegian Ringnes!

----------


## Seventh-Monkey

> Yesterday the King of Belgium said America should be wiped of the map and replaced with the united states of Belgium. The country is mobilising its army as we speak.

 That had me chuckling for a good few seconds. 
On the topic of Belgium, I just ate far too much excellent chocolate от там.

----------


## TATY

> Originally Posted by TATY  Yesterday the King of Belgium said America should be wiped of the map and replaced with the united states of Belgium. The country is mobilising its army as we speak.   That had me chuckling for a good few seconds. 
> On the topic of Belgium, I just ate far too much excellent chocolate от там.

 You can't say от там.  
оттуда - from there 
Там is an adverb, от is a preposition. Prepositions can only go with nouns and adjectives. 
Здесь - here
Там - there 
Сюда - to here
Туда - to there 
Отсюда - from here
Оттуда - from there 
Куда? - Where to? 
Я иду туда - I am going there 
You can't use там here because tam is an expression of LOCATION, whereas the sentence is expressing MOTION. 
Куда ты идёшь? - Where are you going?
Где ты идёшь? - wroooooooong. Где is location, not motion.

----------

